# New DVC resort



## mj2vacation (Jul 16, 2017)

at D23, Disney announced many things. One was a new DVC resort, looks like it is on the land that they just tore down some of the Caribbean Beach resort.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...elopment-disney-riviera-resort-300488813.html

In other resort news, WDW is also getting an immersive Star Wars hotel!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-inspired-themed-resort-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jul 16, 2017)

I saw all those new announcements that were made at D23! That was a LOT of new stuff to announce! Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 17, 2017)

Disney is also adding another new cruise ship to it fleet.


----------



## blondietink (Jul 17, 2017)

I can hardly wait to see the cost of a night at the Star Was hotel. I bet I will have to win the lottery to stay there, lol.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 17, 2017)

Len Testa (one of the Unofficial Guide authors) had this to say:

Hearing $650/night for Star Wars hotel, minimum 2 nights, $200/person/night for others in room. So $2,500 for 2 nights for fam of 4.​


----------



## blondietink (Jul 17, 2017)

Yep, buying a lottery ticket now ......


----------

